# Pants



## erosing (Mar 22, 2009)

So I'm getting awfully sick of ripped pants, and I can't always wear jeans. Does anyone have suggestions for pants that withstand the abuse given to them in our line of work? I'm looking for something in khaki and black, preferably with a decent amount of pockets.


----------



## lieperjp (Mar 22, 2009)

Try your local outfitters, construction supply store, or farmers supply store and look for black denim pants (jeans). I've seen them at Fleet 'n Farm (or Farm 'n Fleet, if you prefer) and Cabela's. It's rare to find them in the carpenter/cargo cut (with the extra pockets), but hey, take what you can get.

Or just buy the cheapest pair of khaki cargo pants you can buy and replace as needed. Or get one of your costumers to patch them for you.


----------



## erosing (Mar 22, 2009)

I've tried a couple pairs from Fleet Farm, I haven't tried Cabela's yet.

I've been doing the buy the cheaper and patch/disgard of as I go method, but I've gotta say I feel pretty wasteful, not to mention it hits the budget a little, I'm not easy on pants.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 22, 2009)

Ain't it FleetFarm?

Hard wearing work pants? Try either Dickies or Duluth Trading Co.

They rip. It happens. Any "designer" type jeans, or even just the 'loose fit' Levis jeans from Kohls just don't last as long as a plain pair of jeans you can find at Costco or Wally World. Observe enough theatre long timers and you will notice they wear very "plain" or "normal" types of jeans.


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 22, 2009)

I second the thought about the Dickie. I also use to wear the black BDU pants. They were very durable and had the cargo pockets.

~Dave


----------



## KyleBaczynski (Mar 22, 2009)

Go grab a pair of poly/cotton ripstop BDU pants... those things will last forever. I've got 3 sets of all black pants & blouses that I've used for 4 years now constantly (not necessarily for crew... yardwork, just everything in general) and still not a tear.


----------



## Clifford (Mar 22, 2009)

If you want something that'll last forever, I'd go with something from Carhartt. Are they expensive? Yes. Will they rip? No. A lot of people who volunteer at the SD Maritime Museum wear them, and a lot of the work we do isn't light. Eight years out of a pair of pants isn't bad, I'd say.


----------



## mnfreelancer (Mar 23, 2009)

+1 for Dickies. I have two pair that I wear on normal warehouse/load-in/climb truss/pull wire days. They've lasted a year so far in perfect shape being worn at least twice a week.


----------



## NickJones (Mar 23, 2009)

What about those Kevlar Jeans sure even _I_ couldnt wear through these. And trust me, I go through a lot of pants!
Nick


----------



## ReiRei (Mar 23, 2009)

I second or fifteenth the dickies, I'm not sure what number I am but I really don't care. And since I was just having a conversation about this, if you don't want to buy new pants get some... Mighty Mend-IT!!! At your local walgreens... I think.............

Actually, no. I don't know if Mighty Mend-It really works. But when Billy Mays yells through the tv at you, you have to wonder and listen. Or else he eats you, right through the tv screen!

*goes to buy mighty mend it*

I have to say though, since I've joined theatre I haven't ripped my pants once. I've spilled paint on them, and I've ripped a few shirts, but never my pants. And I've had a lot of my pants for a little over two years. Hmm...


----------



## erosing (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, I don't wear pants just in the theatre, I don't really have sets of clothes that I don't use for both work and personal attire. Everything is multi-purpose so that may have something to do with them wearing down faster and then getting ripped more easily at work.


----------



## beachcombah15 (Mar 23, 2009)

Go for the Dickies.


----------



## techieman33 (Mar 23, 2009)

I 3rd the bdu pants, they're double reinforced in all of the improtant areas, and I've had some for 6 or 7 years and haven't had any problems with them, other than they're starting to get a little thread bare in places.


----------



## marshmolly123 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a pair of black mens' Carhartt pants that I wear all the time -- double reinforced knees are amazing, plus much roomier pockets than womens' pants.

They'll last forever, but the dye starts to fade


----------



## mstaylor (Sep 26, 2009)

Dickies, Carhartt or BDUs are all good choices. My personal choice is BDUs when I wear pants, I'm a shorts guy most of the time. I have recently been given the task of being tech support at my multi use building and we need to wear pants and polo shirts as a uniform. We are in all types of meetings and industrial shows and need to look more professional so BDUs are the order of the day.


----------



## Wolf (Sep 26, 2009)

Everything that has been mentioned here are good choices, I got a pair of BDU once and I can't remember why but I didn't like them. I go with the dickies myself. I like them since they last and this type has nice cargo pockets that zip. I usually order them from amazon so I can get my size (32, 34). Amazon.com: Dickies 211-2372 Industrial Cargo Pants - Available in Many Colors!: Clothing


----------



## Thefoxygranpa (Sep 27, 2009)

A good pair of pants is crucial, so I also recommend Dickies, they'll last a bit. 

Its a let down when after a load in, I bend down to flick a switch on a Direct Box and the worst happens...

It'll happen when you least need it to.


----------



## soundlight (Sep 27, 2009)

Another vote for Dickies - I get the colored jeans and work pants with the extra pocket on the right leg. Useful little pocket, similar in placement to the double pocket on carpenter jeans, but these don't have the hammer loops hanging off - as those are sometimes too unprofessional-looking.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 7, 2009)

If you are lucky there may be a Dickies outlet near you. I'm lucky enough to have one not too far away. They have an AMAZING selection and sometimes killer sale prices. Here's the list of locations.


----------

